# Phoenix Viewers:KAZT-DT 7.1



## machavez00

According to "Arizona's Own" web site, KAZT 7.1 is on the air and analog 27 is gone. I'm not at home so I cannot verify this on the HR20, 7.1 is listed in the OTA channels

http://www.arizonasown.com/Global/story.asp?S=7531350


> AZ-TV Now All-Digital Channel 7.1 in Phoenix: What You Need To Know (And Do)
> 
> AZ-TV has switched to all-digital broadcasting in the Phoenix area on Channel 7.1, providing a crystal-clear signal not possible with analog (non-digital) technology.
> 
> Channel 27 has left the air forever. This was necessary to replace the analog transmitter with a new state-of-the art digital transmitter.
> 
> If you've been watching AZ-TV over the air (no cable, no satellite) in the Phoenix area on Channel 27, you'll need one of the following:
> 
> * A TV set with a built-in digital tuner. All new TVs sold in the U.S. since May, 2007 have digital tuners. If you've bought one since then, you've got what you need.
> * A cable connection. For this, you'd need to call Cox, Qwest, or the local cable provider for your area and subscribe.
> * A satellite connection. Again, a subscription, through DIRECTV or Dish Network.
> * A digital-to-analog converter box. This is a set-top box that will recieve digital signals and convert them so they can be watched on your existing analog (non-digital) TV.


----------



## Sirshagg

Check signal strength on 7.1 gets absolutely nothing for me on all HR20's. I get good to excellent signals on everything else OTA.


----------



## machavez00

Time to email Tribune Media Services. It is 27-1 on my channel list. That me be the reason why I could not get any signal.


----------



## machavez00

OK. I auto-tuned my Sammy's ATSC tuner and it picked up KAZT on 7.1 and 7.2, both SD feeds of the same broadcast. RTN (Retro Television Network) A TV Land type network will be broadcast on 7.2








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Retro_Television_Network


----------



## Sirshagg

machavez00 said:


> OK. I auto-tuned my Sammy's ATSC tuner and it picked up KAZT on 7.1 and 7.2, both SD feeds of the same broadcast. RTN (Retro Television Network) A TV Land type network will be broadcast on 7.2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Retro_Television_Network


What about the HR20? Do you get it on this too?


----------



## machavez00

Sirshagg said:


> What about the HR20? Do you get it on this too?


No. I do not get any signal. It is listed as 27-1 in the OTA channel list. I am unsure why the HR20 is not picking it up because they are using channel 27 for it's DTV signal in Phoenix. It might have something to to with the ID tag sending 7.1 and 7.2


----------



## Sirshagg

machavez00 said:


> No. I do not get any signal. It is listed as 27-1 in the OTA channel list. I am unsure why the HR20 is not picking it up because they are using channel 27 for it's DTV signal in Phoenix. It might have something to to with the ID tag sending 7.1 and 7.2


Well, I guess that makes me feel better - at least it's not just me. How do we get DirecTv to fix this though?

As I understand it the channel is 27-1 but it's mapped to 7-1.


----------



## machavez00

Sirshagg said:


> Well, I guess that makes me feel better - at least it's not just me. How do we get DirecTv to fix this though?
> 
> As I understand it the channel is 27-1 but it's mapped to 7-1.


Tribune Media Services needs to correct it.


----------



## Sirshagg

I'm still not sure that I understand where the problem lies and who needs to fix it:

CBS digital channel is actually on 17 but mapped to their analog channel - 5. We receive HD CBS on 5-1 on the HR20.
ABC digital channel is actually on 56 but mapped to their analog channel - 15. We receive HD ABC on 15-1 on the HR20.
NBC digital channel is actually on 36 but mapped to their analog channel - 12. We receive HD NBC on 12-1 on the HR20.
FOX digital channel is actually on 31 but mapped to their analog channel - 10. We receive HD FOX on 10-1 on the HR20.
PBS digital channel is actually on 29 but mapped to their analog channel - 8. We receive HD CBS on 8-1 on the HR20.
MYTV digital channel is actually on 26 but mapped to their analog channel - 45. We receive HD MYTV on 45-1 on the HR20.
CW digital channel is actually on 49 but mapped to their analog channel - 61. We receive HD CW on 61-1 on the HR20.
KTKV digital channel is actually on 24 but mapped to their analog channel - 3. We receive HD KTKV on 3-1 on the HR20.
Why wouldn't KAZTV (7/27) work the same way?


----------



## machavez00

Sirshagg said:


> I'm still not sure that I understand where the problem lies and who needs to fix it:
> 
> CBS digital channel is actually on 17 but mapped to their analog channel - 5. We receive HD CBS on 5-1 on the HR20.
> ABC digital channel is actually on 56 but mapped to their analog channel - 15. We receive HD ABC on 15-1 on the HR20.
> NBC digital channel is actually on 36 but mapped to their analog channel - 12. We receive HD NBC on 12-1 on the HR20.
> FOX digital channel is actually on 31 but mapped to their analog channel - 10. We receive HD FOX on 10-1 on the HR20.
> PBS digital channel is actually on 29 but mapped to their analog channel - 8. We receive HD CBS on 8-1 on the HR20.
> MYTV digital channel is actually on 26 but mapped to their analog channel - 45. We receive HD MYTV on 45-1 on the HR20.
> CW digital channel is actually on 49 but mapped to their analog channel - 61. We receive HD CW on 61-1 on the HR20.
> KTKV digital channel is actually on 24 but mapped to their analog channel - 3. We receive HD KTKV on 3-1 on the HR20.
> Why wouldn't KAZTV (7/27) work the same way?


That is the problem, KAZT is mapping 27 to 7
I can't remember what it called, but it is sent with the transmission so the ATSC tuner displays 5-1 for 17. Once in awhile it went off and I had to tune to the actual channel, 17-1 to watch 5-1 in HD when I had the SD TiVo hooked up to my Sammy and wanted to watch CSI in HD.
EDIT: I found out that it is called PSIP, Program and System Information Protocol


----------



## MikeW

Looks like RTN starts up on 7.2 on 10/13.

http://titantvguide.titantv.com/apg/basic.aspx?siteid=4006


----------



## TheRatPatrol

MikeW said:


> Looks like RTN starts up on 7.2 on 10/13.
> 
> http://titantvguide.titantv.com/apg/basic.aspx?siteid=4006


Wonder if we'll get this on D*? Probably not though. I can't 7.1/7.2 via OTA.


----------



## machavez00

7.2 is up and running. I can't get it OTA via my HR20-700. I do receive 7.2 via my TV's OTA tuner. I did a soft reset, no change.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

So will we be getting the HD feed of channel 7?

Link


----------



## machavez00

Is that in Phoenix as well, or just in Prescott? I'll have to check out the OTA channel when I get home.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

machavez00 said:


> Is that in Phoenix as well, or just in Prescott? I'll have to check out the OTA channel when I get home.


I'm guessing its in Phoenix too, because Cox cable is adding it.


----------



## machavez00

I had to redo the setup to get it, but it is in 720p. I was getting a SFS. I also checked using the Sammy's internal ATSC tuner and it says HD. Still no 7-2 on my HR20 though.


----------



## insurprise

When I channel search on my TiVo, I get 2 sets of results for 7.1 and 7.2. The KAZT-DT1 and KAZT-DT2 results in no reception. The KAZT-CD1 and KAZT-CD2 work. My DirecTV OTA receiver tries to find KAZT-DT1 and KAZT-DT2 without success. Does anyone understand the difference between the DT and CD types of digital broadcast?


----------



## machavez00

DT is for full power digital, CD is for class A low power digital stations. The Phoenix translator is the CD. The station in Prescott is DT


----------



## shadough

Hey can anyone w/ KAZT record something for me next weekend???


----------



## TheRatPatrol

FYI, the HD version of KAZTV is now on DirecTV. Too bad they don't have any HD content yet.


----------

